# Should I buy this asus laptop?



## nipunmaster (Apr 24, 2011)

I found this laptop as the best in its price range:
Asus K53SJ

Intel® Core™ i5 2410M 
NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 520M with 1GB DDR3 VRAM 

Should I buy this laptop? Can it play latest games like Crysis 2 at medium settings?
Please also tell me whether asus' laptops are good or not.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 24, 2011)

The GFX is very medicore and I am not sure whether Crysis 2 will run in medium settings .

How much is this costing you ?


----------



## gtcdon (Apr 24, 2011)

nipunmaster said:


> I found this laptop as the best in its price range:
> Asus K53SJ
> 
> Intel® Core™ i5 2410M
> ...



heyy...what is its price..?? lenovo z570 also has the exact same configuration...but price is 42.6k

Lenovo Ideapad Z Series Z570 (59-069595) Laptop Price India: Buy Lenovo Ideapad Z Series Notebook India: Flipkart.com

gt 520m is an entry level one...crysis 2 cannot be played according to notebook check....
NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M - Notebookcheck.net Tech

me too in same confusion.....dell 15r is better with hd 550v but has the 1st gen i5 proccy not the sb one like in lenovo ar asus


----------



## nipunmaster (Apr 24, 2011)

This laptop is costing around 35k when i asked to a local dealer.
I was wondering why would crysis 2 not run on this one. I am currently playing crysis 2 without any lag on my Core i3 and 9500 gt ddr2 graphic card.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 24, 2011)

Crysis 2 will definitely not be playing on this laptop, and even if you do end up running it won't be at anything better than the lowest settings, if at all!


----------



## a2mn2002 (Apr 24, 2011)

new Dell XPS has 540m gpu. I wana know is this gpu can run crysis 2 , COD black ops, mafia 2 ?


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 25, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> new Dell XPS has 540m gpu. I wana know is this gpu can run crysis 2 , COD black ops, mafia 2 ?



  Nope..! According to internet review 





> the review published by Notebookjournal.de found that the discrete card is not all that better than the GT 400M, which it replaces


 
   So forget gaming with this one.


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> new Dell XPS has 540m gpu. I wana know is this gpu can run crysis 2 , COD black ops, mafia 2 ?


on low settings or balanced mid settings? yes, you'll get playable FPS. But if you'll stress it with high settings and resolution, it won't.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 25, 2011)

Playing Crysis 2 on a Laptop? , For Gaming any day a Mid range Desktop>>>>>>High End Laptop


----------



## amit3987 (Apr 25, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> new Dell XPS has 540m gpu. I wana know is this gpu can run crysis 2 , COD black ops, mafia 2 ?



As per notebook check,COD black ops can be played on high settings on default screen... mafia 2 and crysis is also playable on med settings


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 25, 2011)

I think HP laptops has good GFX but they are having all sorts of troubles but XPS 15 has the best GFX till 55K .


----------



## nipunmaster (Apr 28, 2011)

hey everyone, i bought this laptop. awesome piece, rock solid laptop from asus. sound quality good, screen good, keyboard very good, and the price is the best only 36K. I dont think you can get a sandy bridge processor at such a good price. graphics yet to test.


----------



## gtcdon (Apr 28, 2011)

nipunmaster said:


> hey everyone, i bought this laptop. awesome piece, rock solid laptop from asus. sound quality good, screen good, keyboard very good, and the price is the best only 36K. I dont think you can get a sandy bridge processor at such a good price. graphics yet to test.



hi where did you buy it from...cant find it online....


----------



## nipunmaster (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey everyone, i got to say that this laptop is just amazingly awesome.
I wanted to verify my nvidia geforece gt520m. so i just installed CRYSIS 2 and ran it on 1080P on my 32" TV. And the game ran perfectly without even a lag. I even ran burnout paradise on it without any problems. 


And this laptop is not available on any website. Below is a list of Asus Branches with address and phone numbers:

ASUS - Facilities and Branches

JUST  contact the dealer in your city and then tell them to get your order. Or you can contact the toll free helpline nearest to your city or area. And again to say, this laptop is awesome. You buy it and then see it.


----------



## siddheysh (Apr 30, 2011)

hey congo for your new purchase.
Which OS u get preinstalled with the lappy n what accessories do you get?


----------



## nipunmaster (Apr 30, 2011)

> hey congo for your new purchase.
> Which OS u get preinstalled with the lappy n what accessories do you get?



thanks
i just got the laptop and the shop gave me a HDMI cable. it comes with DOS pre installed. i had to install windows 7 myself. but it comes with a lot of good software from ASUS.


----------



## pvish (May 3, 2011)

hey buddy, can u share ur exp. of ur laptop ,especially keypad(is it bit flexi?) & display clarity for videos?


----------



## nipunmaster (May 3, 2011)

<quote>hey buddy, can u share ur exp. of ur laptop ,especially keypad(is it bit flexi?) & display clarity for videos? </quote>

yeah sure.
Firstly the keypad is very good. You can type for long hours without any strain. It has very good buttons and the touchpad is even better than the ones in sony or dell. i must say that you must just go to a dealer and check for a demo of the laptop.

Talking about the battery life, it has about 4.5 hours of battery life on normal usage, enough for daily usage. It charges fully in about 1.5 -2 hours. Another good thing is that the palm rest does not get hot even after long usage.

The screen is LED backlit. The video quality is very good and crisp. 

And the thing which amazed me most was that it was able to play crysis 2 at high resolutions of about 1600x900 via HDMI on my 32" TV without any lag. I even play burnout paradise on my tv through the laptop. The only thing is that while you should plug in the adapter to get the real power of the laptop.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 3, 2011)

Now if that is true why am I buying XPS 15 ? :O


----------



## nipunmaster (May 4, 2011)

hey man i am not telling that this is an ultimate gaming machine and can beat an alienware. i am just telling that it is good for casual gaming. but for hardcore gaming you definitely need something expensive with a very powerful graphics card. and one more thing. asus is a brand which manufactures all the components of its laptop itself, ranging from the motherboard to the chassis to the battery and everything. whereas the other brands take those components from different companies and just assemble them.


----------

